# candleing



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

Howdy what does a egg candled at 15 days look like? Thanks Rick


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm sure plenty of people know....just not me

Sorry


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Here is what it should look somewhat like (Some eggs shown here have already died):
For more, visit www.dobbins4025.wix.com/chicken-boy


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Someone's got a chart. Lets see if I kept it. Yup. I did.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is another one from google


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Someone's got a chart. Lets see if I kept it. Yup. I did.


 Thank You i went to that webpage and it is very informative Thanks


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Here is another one from google


 That is perfect day 15 is the way mine look Thanks


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

90% dark with an aircell on the big end.


----------

